# Newest Darwin Award Recipient . . .



## Kevin (Jan 8, 2013)

I've seen some morons in my day but this is top 10 for sure . . .


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 8, 2013)

Have to agree it is way out of my safety zone. He held the ball too high and is very lucky that truck did not make it over hump. I bet he was not much help getting the truck unstuck either.


----------



## healeydays (Jan 8, 2013)

Lets go thru the list..

Truck looks like it came close to kneecapping him
Truck luckily got hung on jump
Guy's head barely misses the tree behind him
Friends are cheering him on

Yup, boy genius at work there...


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 8, 2013)

It's ok guys, the ball is safe


----------



## TimR (Jan 8, 2013)

I seem to have missed him saying "hey bubba watch this"!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 8, 2013)

We are lucky on one thing- doesn't look like he will be in the gene pool long..............


----------



## drycreek (Jan 8, 2013)

Sad thing is he's old enough that he has most likley multiplied already.:wacko1:


----------



## DKMD (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't know what you guys are all excited about... That kind of 'out of the box' thinking guarantees my job... There's no cure for stupid, and stupid breaks a lot of bones!

Mike, I'm afraid he won't exit the gene pool quickly enough to benefit society in general... They rarely do.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 8, 2013)

I would guess that the ball has a higher IQ than he does.


----------



## EricJS (Jan 8, 2013)

One of my favorite sayings is: "It's a shame that stupidity isn't painful." It appears that this time it was.


----------



## brown down (Jan 22, 2013)

here are two i found today that surely fit into the darwin category 
one is a man who shouldn't own a chainsaw and is lucky he didn't get seriously injured. 

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=10b_1358831531&comments=1#comments


the other one well i will keep my comments to myself on this one. at least he had his helmet on i guess

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=38e_1358820103


----------



## Kevin (Jan 22, 2013)

I think we need to ban chainsaws. They might kill someone. 

:csnut:


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 22, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I think we need to ban chainsaws. They might kill someone.
> 
> :csnut:



You are wrong- It was not the chainsaws fault- we need to ban trees. I mean think about it- no guardrails install from the factory- Osha aint going to like that. The leaves- the damn things litter all the time- The EPA should be in on it. Uncontrolled growth without permits or taxation- I think they might be part of the 1% ers. I think it is disgusting what we allow..................


----------



## Kevin (Jan 22, 2013)

Those are all good points Mike. But why not strike at the REAL root of the problem. Earth. Without that ornery dirt those pernicious trees couldn't grow. The planet is the enabler. We should ban earth.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 22, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Those are all good points Mike. But why not strike at the REAL root of the problem. Earth. Without that ornery dirt those pernicious trees couldn't grow. The planet is the enabler. We should ban earth.



Very good point Kevin- I think we could compromise here- Texas is most of the problem from what I hear- lets sink Texas and the world problems will be solved...........:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:+


----------



## brown down (Jan 22, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > I think we need to ban chainsaws. They might kill someone.
> ...



now thats funny right there :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## DKMD (Jan 22, 2013)

I think you're all missing the point… It's gravity! Outlawing gravity would be a lot simpler, and without gravity, Texas would just float away taking its toxic Earth, trees, and chainsaws with it.


----------



## brown down (May 1, 2013)

found a newbie darwin award recipient 

this guy is awesome, not only did he prob give himself whiplash, the bed/ launch pad wasn't close enough, also almost got his shirt ripped off on take off on take off the screaming at the end had me rolling 

I mean what could go wrong with fire, a car, a dumbass and a rope???????????????

:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:

aahhhhh you can't fix stupid but it is sure fun to watch it unfold!

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=f11_1367432709&comments=1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 1, 2013)

brown down said:


> found a newbie darwin award recipient
> 
> this guy is awesome, not only did he prob give himself whiplash, the bed/ launch pad wasn't close enough, also almost got his shirt ripped off on take off on take off the screaming at the end had me rolling
> 
> ...



:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: Man now that is funny- I bet it hurt.................


----------



## Kevin (May 1, 2013)

That was hilarious. I'm glad I didn't think of that when I was younger and dumber.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 1, 2013)

We had a place at the lake and up the river there was an old bridge that the young'uns used to jump off of. It was a good 30+ feet. Now my daughter and a friend would not jump. This arrogant punk kid ( my description -their friend) kept harassing them to jump - they said no but he went on and on. Finally he gave up - climbed the bridge and jumped. Now at the last minute to show off he spread his legs and hit with a pop. By the time he swam to the boat- cross legged in a great deal of pain that only a man can relate to. He got to the boat groaning, my daughters friend reached out a hand and uttered" Do ya feel like a man now" there was no comment and no more challenges to jump....................


Great video


----------



## brown down (May 1, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> We had a place at the lake and up the river there was an old bridge that the young'uns used to jump off of. It was a good 30+ feet. Now my daughter and a friend would not jump. This arrogant punk kid ( my description -their friend) kept harassing them to jump - they said no but he went on and on. Finally he gave up - climbed the bridge and jumped. Now at the last minute to show off he spread his legs and hit with a pop. By the time he swam to the boat- cross legged in a great deal of pain that only a man can relate to. He got to the boat groaning, my daughters friend reached out a hand and uttered" Do ya feel like a man now" there was no comment and no more challenges to jump....................
> 
> 
> Great video



when i was about 16, there is a train trussel about 25 mins from here.... its a deep hole, the bridge was about 65-70 ft in the air. got to the spot to jump... hesitated but did it, my rear end hit the bottom of the river!! any shallower and i think i would have had a bad day.. funny thing my buddy at the time chickened out.. kinda a good thing for him, but at the same time, a train came across the tracks :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: running across railroad ties at light speed is a challenge, he was white as a ghost when he got to the end :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::lolol::lolol::lolol: i will never forget that day and never will again jump from that height unless my life depends on it :lolol:


----------

